# Happiness in Pill form.



## ald90 (Apr 22, 2013)

I was struggling with IBS for almost 4 years. I went to counseling for severe anxiety due to my IBS. That didn't work. It was fear of having to go to the bathroom constantly, and knowing that minutes after I ate I'd have to go to the bathroom so I never went out much. But 2 months ago I went to the Gastro. They prescribed me "amitriptyline 50 mg." Amitriptyline is usually used as an anti-depressant. I don't take it for depression. I take it cause to my doctors amazement she told me that it helps with the nerves in the stomach. So I decided to give it a try and my god did it work. I just went to my two month appointment today and I've been doing so well. I sometimes get gas, or sometimes I eat the wrong thing and I get the cramps, and diarrhea, but not at all like it used to be. I use the bathroom like a regular person, I can actually go out to eat, and go out without even being worried anymore. I'm serious, if you have the problem I had go ask your doctor about it. I'm not sure if all doctors use this method and sometimes it doesn't even work but for me, it did. And I'm extremely thankful that it did. I was thinking that, I couldn't find anything that could help me, and now that I did, I hope my story can help any of you out there. And I hope it works for you, because it's such a relief feeling like a "normal" person again.


----------

